# Look What Is On Ebay



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Look what I saw today - #3 is on the auction block. Man I wish I had $60k just sitting around


















Ebay clicky thingy

Thor


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

prolly need more than 60k before its all over.. maybe 100k.. That car would only go up in value.. What a great investment!

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I understand the first production Challenger went for $400,000 on Barrett-Jackson last night in Las Vegas. Of course, there is a huge difference in collectability between #1 and #3, but I would not be surprised to see $125,000 on this one. Unless you are willing to sit on it for twenty years, I can't see getting much more than that out of it in the future.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I could really buy a nice TT/TV combination with that much!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> I could really buy a nice TT/TV combination with that much!


It will have the horsepower .... but I am sure it has the wheel base.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And add another $100k or so for the climate controlled showroom that it would live in .... that is, if GM still exists by then.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Maybe you need to trade in your Miata for the Camaro and help GM stay in business









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor, I'm afraid that if they'd take a 9y/o Miata in trade for #3 off the line .... they deserve what they get.

Wish the Miata was (_EVER_) worth that much (in $$$







)!!!


----------

